# مكن فلم بلاستيك



## elfayroz (9 يونيو 2013)

نحيط سياتدكم علما باننا وكلاء لشركة MJ الصينية وان لدينا مكن الفلم بكل انواعة وقدراتة بمواصفات اوروبية للمكونات الاساسية وشهادة لمدة ضمان لمدة عامان الشركة المصنعة وتوريد وتركيب المعدات لديكم والتدريب على هذة المعدات وعقد صيانة لمدة سنة يضمن لك زيارة دورية من قبل المهندسين المختصين لدى الشركة لك وتوافر قطع الغيار .
شركة الفيروز لاستيراد مكن البلاستيك 
للأستعلام
[email protected] / [email protected] e-mail :
- 01149798453 - 20237421917
المريوطية – فيصل – الجيزة
شقة 31 الدور الثالث عمارة 6 من رقم 70 عمارات ابراج بنك النيل


----------

